# I will miss you



## boffore

I have absolutely no knowledge of Korean language so I know I need to not trust online translator/dictionary.

I would like to know how to say AND write: I will miss you very much

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kross

boffore said:


> I will miss you very much.


 I'd say, "많이 그리울거야." I don't know how to help you pronounce this sentence correctly.


----------



## alantran

너무 그리워할 거야.


----------



## Amy Rubio

You can say also:  많이 or 너무 보고 싶을 거예요


----------



## lala8888

If I imagine the context, in which my best friend or my family member goes back to Korea after visiting me at the Canadian airport, I would say, "보고 싶어서 어떻게 해." or "또 놀러와, 많이 보고 싶을 거야." Those are not direct translation. However, those reflect Korean culture that does not like to say something straight or express their feelings or opinion directly. 

Hope it helps.^^


----------

